# Distorted Audio (PC - X-FI XtreMusic -  Windows 8)



## RoboX (May 23, 2013)

I have a pc with an X-FI Xtreme Music with Logitech Z-5450 speakers and headphones Sennheiser HD595. Until I was Windows 7 everything worked perfectly with the sound quality right, with all sources. Since I installed Windows 8 (using both the creative drivers for windows 8 and the latest beta that were for 7) I noticed a drastic decline in quality audio with the sound gets distorted, "croaking" a little of many sounds. The sources used are flac, mp3, mkv, avi, which play "perfectly" on the same hardware under Windows 7. I have used various players, and the worst result is obtained with VLC, better with foobar and media player.
Would you be able to help me to identify the source of the problem and maybe solve?


----------



## OneMoar (May 23, 2013)

reinstall windows 7
or 
wait for creative to fix there drivers(not likely)


----------



## Black.Raven (May 23, 2013)

Try to set your speakers harder, and windows 7 sound softer.


----------



## RoboX (May 23, 2013)

Black.Raven said:


> Try to set your speakers harder, and windows 7 sound softer.



is mine actual situation


----------



## OneMoar (May 23, 2013)

Black.Raven said:


> Try to set your speakers harder, and windows 7 sound softer.



harder ? softer ? 
what ?


----------



## Black.Raven (May 23, 2013)

since its win8 drivers will be a disaster. 

but, if you put the volume down from windows, and the volume up from your actual speakers,
the cracking sound mostly dissappears. I know, you shouldnt hear it. but i did this with a computer once, and the sound turned from awful into beautifull.


----------



## TC-man (May 23, 2013)

Hi,

Did you actually install the Windows 8 drivers for the SB X-fi ExtremeMusic? I mean the final drivers (not the beta).



> Release date : 25 Jan 13
> File Name : SBXF_PCDRV_L11_2_18_0015A.exe
> 
> This download is a driver providing Microsoft® Windows® 8 support for Creative Sound Blaster® X-Fi™ series of audio devices. For more details, read the rest of this web release note.
> ...



If you didn't install the mentioned driver, then give it a try and see if it solves your problems with the soundcard in Windows 8.


----------



## RoboX (May 24, 2013)

I have tryed last official drivers, previous drivers, bets, and others...but same problem

I have also this strange situation but i dont know if it depend from the same problem:


----------



## natr0n (May 24, 2013)

Try this or go back to 7.

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-download-pci-x-fi-series/221005-official-pax-master-pci-xfi-driver-suite-2013-v1-00-all-os-stable-drivers-default-tw.html


----------



## RoboX (May 28, 2013)

ok thamks....I try


----------



## RoboX (Jul 5, 2013)

....same disaster Audio, but niow I cannot turn back at 7....any solution?


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 5, 2013)

try these
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-d...r-suite-2013-v1-00-default-tweak-edition.html


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ditch the xfail, get a xonar.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 5, 2013)

Use your built in mobo audio.


----------



## Greby (Sep 28, 2014)

You should try the following. The Power plan set to high perfomance, as this will reduce DPC latency. DPC latency may be the cause of why it occurs crackling sound.


----------

